# Risco sísmico: Protecção Civil testa plano de emergência



## Vince (31 Mai 2008 às 12:08)

Plano Especial de Emergência de Risco Sísmico da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e Concelhos Limítrofes (PEERS AML CL)



> *Risco sísmico: Protecção Civil testa plano de emergência*
> Lisboa, 30 Mai (Lusa) - A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) está hoje a testar cenários, ocorrências, estruturas de comando e controlo num simulacro de sismo ocorrido em Benavente que originou desabamentos, mortos, feridos, explosões e "muitos problemas".
> http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/a143b8cc950790a576a770.html





> *Sismo: Plano de Emergência envolve dezenas de empresas*
> O Plano Especial de Emergência de Risco Sísmico da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e Concelhos Limítrofes envolve mais de 65 entidades privadas e estatais, entre empresas e forças de segurança, bases aéreas além da sociedade civil.
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=334962





> *Sismo moderado em Lisboa provocaria 10.000 mortos*
> Cerca de 10.000 mortos, 1600 feridos e mais de 273 mil pessoas desalojadas seria o balanço de um sismo de magnitude moderada, 6,6 - 6,7 na escala de Richter, na região de Lisboa.
> http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=348582&visual=26


----------

